# SQL Lite Outils pour modifier BDD et liaison entre table



## phcm64100 (31 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour

j utilise DBBrowser for SQL Lite, mais j arrive pas a créer les liaisons entre les tables y a pas d outils graphique pour ca
Quoi utiliser ??
Merci


----------



## ericse (31 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,
Ca vaut le coup d'apprendre un peu de SQL, ensuite on fait beaucoup plus de choses qu'avec un outil graphique


----------



## phcm64100 (31 Juillet 2020)

je me débrouille pas trop mal en SQL mais certes avec un outil graphique c est plus visuel


----------



## phcm64100 (31 Juillet 2020)

Mais la ai pas réussi a créer ma liaison

j ai une table individu : CLEF_FICHE la clef primaire

j ai une table Évènement_individu qui doit être reliée a l individu
un individu peut avoir X évènement mais un evenement est attaché a un seul individu
et si on détruit un individu les eevements associés doivent être détruits aussi


----------



## ericse (31 Juillet 2020)

Ca peut se faire avec des foreign key ou des triggers, mais les contraintes d'intégrités dans la base de données sont lourdes à gérer je préfère m'en passer


----------



## phcm64100 (31 Juillet 2020)

Sinon quel outil mieux que celui que j ai ??


----------



## ericse (31 Juillet 2020)

Voilà une liste d'appli : https://alternativeto.net/software/sqlite-database-browser/?platform=mac (je n'ai pas testé)


----------

